# Alicante Situation with Natural Disaster



## alesco (Oct 1, 2012)

Hello,

I am considering on buying a retirement property in Spain. I was looking at the Alicante as potential region to settle down.

Does anyone know if its a safe area from various natural disasters like tsunami, earthquakes, tornado, etc

Would appreciate sharing the info


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

The coast is on the Med so no Tsunamis which are caused by earthquakes, big ones, out at sea. The Med is an ocean which is closing up - the African and European tectonic plates pushing towards each other. Don't worry, it won't change much for several million years. There are earthquakes around - have a look at Google Earth which shows the locations of earthquakes and their strength. Some tornadoes around but usually very small, And of course, all of these things happen quite rarely.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

alesco said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am considering on buying a retirement property in Spain. I was looking at the Alicante as potential region to settle down.
> 
> ...


:welcome:

I don't know of any tsunamis in the region - we do get lots of little earthquakes up & down this part of the coast though, & in the autumn/winter you often see waterspouts out to sea & now & then a small tornado will pop up & we do get localised flooding most winters

but it's not really so much that it would stop many people settling down here 

as a US citizen your biggest problem will be getting a visa to live here - if you can manage that any weather issues will pale into nothingness


----------



## alesco (Oct 1, 2012)

thanks, xabiachica's

You brought up another question I had in mind (visa related).. Will buying a house be sufficient for me staying in Spain for quite a while (at least 6-9 months of the year) ??


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

alesco said:


> thanks, xabiachica's
> 
> You brought up another question I had in mind (visa related).. Will buying a house be sufficient for me staying in Spain for quite a while (at least 6-9 months of the year) ??


it certainly won't hurt 

you should have a look at our FAQs & useful info thread - there's a post there with links to Spanish consulates & various discussion threads about non-EU citizens getting retirement visas


----------



## plf (Oct 16, 2012)

Don't forget the Gota Fria ! Lol


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

plf said:


> Don't forget the Gota Fria ! Lol


true Gotas Frías only happen every few years.......

and rarely bring devastation


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> true Gotas Frías only happen every few years.......
> 
> and rarely bring devastation




Don't come here then ! I thought my flooding was bad enough but pales into comparison to most of those around me.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

gus-lopez said:


> Don't come here then ! I thought my flooding was bad enough but pales into comparison to most of those around me.


thing is.............. flooding isn't only caused by gotas frías.............. & gotas frías don't always cause flooding


----------

